# Bubinga Question



## KhalTom (Mar 31, 2017)

I am making a cabinet, and just ordered the wood today. I have 30bf of Bubinga on the way. First time I've worked with anything besides oak or pine....

I would like some wisdom on how best to finish this wood...ive read BLO then spray lacquer. Some say to wipe it down really good with Acetone before to clean off the natural oils. Would appreciate anything or any ideas ....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've never had the pleasure to work with it but this is what the Wood Database has to say about it: Bubinga | The Wood Database - Lumber Identification (Hardwood) It says it can be hard to glue because of natural oils so wipe with acetone before gluing and consider using polyurethane glue if it's to be used structurally. PU glue tends to stick better with oily woods.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

On the Bubinga projects I've done I used Nitrocellulose sealer and lacquer. I wiped the wood down with Naphtha before gluing and finishing and all was good (I didn't have any acetone but the Naphtha seemed to work just fine). I have some Bubinga that I'll be resawing for guitar backs and sides and those will get finished with Nitrocellulose, too.

From where did you order the Bubinga? I'm always looking for good wood sources.

David


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I have recently made several boxes out of bubinga. I apply 2 coats of shellac (1 pound cut) waiting about 8 hours between coats. Then use my usual wipe on poly that I have mixed 50/50 Zar polyurethane with mineral spirits. Haven't experienced any problems with the finish. I purchased 170 board feet of 8/4 bubinga locally. I would be willing to sell some if someone needs it. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

I use Bubinga in my cutting boards & such all of the time. No issues gluing or finishing it at all.

I love combining Purpleheart, Bloodwood & Bubinga because they complement each other so well. The "dark blend" board, below, is such a piece where I added Cherry for the light highlights.


----------



## KhalTom (Mar 31, 2017)

I used Steve Wall lumber. Spoke with Clint and I could not be happier. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

